# SS 312



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Im looking for some rims and some guy is giving me an offer, not sure if its a good deal or not though, there SS 312's he wants $300... rip off or no? and any idea how much i could get for brute chrome stock rims?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Those wheels look pretty good to me. I paid a little over 300 for my 212 machined that i bought when i first got my bike. So it's not a rip off, but it's not the greatest deal i've seen either. Good luck


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dont really think its that good of a deal.... here's my reasoning....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...ors_ATV_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aa58371e7 <if they're 12"

OR if they're 14s > http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ITP-...ors_ATV_Parts_Accessories&hash=item27a9147d8e

Plenty of things can be found on ebay.....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^BUT....you can get those RIGHT NOW! >As opposed to waiting on them if you ordered them new online....so you also gotta weigh it out, PLUS with you being in Canada I'm sure they shipping costs would get ya. So with that being said I guess the price is good. ...Just lettin ya know what they go for new though.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks, and shipping is ridiculous here... any idea on how much i could get for stock chrome rims? perfect condition


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Around here nobody wants any of the stock stuff lol....it usually ends up stacked up in a back corner of the shed and forgotten about. I see people trying to sell stock wheels and tires here for around $100 often...dunno if they ever get it or not. Are there alot of modded atv's in Canada or is stock a pretty common thing? The more people that ride stock the greater your chances are of being able to get rid of that stuff for a little more. Plus the chromes do look way better than the cheap blacks that came on the carburated models....so it'd be an upgrade for someone with a lil older brute.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

lol, alllllll stock around here, me and my dad drive around as top dogs all around the province really(Dads got a 07 800 renegade 28" Sbacks pipe lift), i think theres 1 XMR couple hunderd kilometers away.. just got my brute in the summer, bought it from a friend he broke one of the stock crappy black rims that were on it, and for some od reason he wasted his money and bought the chrome stock rims?? coulda got offset after markets for the same price... so now i gotta buy em myself


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

if your area is anything like my home town in manitoba, everything is stock, put some snorks on and move the rad, toss on an audiotube and people will be amazed. I know I paid too much for my rims/rubber (a little over a grand for 14" 108's with mudlites wrapped on em:aargh4 when I bought the bike but I was all horned up about getting the bike, money didnt really matter lol seems like a decent price imo if thats at your door


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

The modded bikes are getting more common here in Manitoba. For a good set of stock rims you should get $150.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks 150 sounds decent, and yeah, everywhere we stop we get a crowd of people gathering.. and only 1k for rims and tires?? Sbacks cost $1300 to ship here.. not to mention rims


----------

